# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Gerryg123

## booger

Hey Gerry,
 Clean up your inbox! I received the following message below.
gerryg123 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

----------


## gerryg123

no wonder THE CAVES has not emailed, offering a 99 dollar rate ..... OK, all cleared now!

----------

